# [Indian NR] 29/33 58:49.00 MBLD!- Shivam Bansal



## asacuber (Jun 18, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1587&cat=19&rnd=1

Expecting a vid soon!


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 20, 2016)

Awesome! GJ to him!


----------



## Meneghetti (Jun 21, 2016)

Sub-Endrey! Awesome!


----------



## Berd (Jun 24, 2016)

When will the improvement stop!? Great work!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 24, 2016)

Congrats to Shivam! That's really freaking impressive


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 24, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Awesome! GJ to him!



Thanks! 



Meneghetti said:


> Sub-Endrey! Awesome!



Thanks! 



Berd said:


> When will the improvement stop!? Great work!



haha I'll try to keep it going  Thanks!



Loiloiloi said:


> Congrats to Shivam! That's really freaking impressive



Thank you!


----------



## asacuber (Jun 25, 2016)

get 30 now


----------

